

How to put a human on Mars - taheris
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23349496

======
opminion
Entertaining, including the "assenting scientists" scenes.

The most interesting bit is the need for a long road trip from a good landing
site to a good takeoff site. That trip might sound boring at first, but
compared to the space flight it would be quite an epic adventure.

They don't give much detail about the return launch, other than it would
require so much fuel that it is best to produce it from water in Mars. Given
that this is the hardest part of the trip, it is a bit of a disappointment not
to see any clear solution for that.

